# please tell me why this conflicts????



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I get this every now and then on my 721. Unexplainable timer conflicts when I setup a new timer.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

here it is


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Because you actaully have something else recording on the other tuner at that time too. 

I wish it would show you all 3 programs instead of the tuner to which you are tuned to. (It does not give you all the options)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

but I don't. Besides that it is on two seperate days.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm I just noticed that... Wierd!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I am on with advanced tech now


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

He had me do a factory default reset. We will see.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

still had the problem and I have always had that weird error sometimes with my 721. So i called back Dish and they want to RMA it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Something does sound wierd with it. I have had conflicts but that was when both tuners were already setup for something else.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

kinda cheeses me that I just bought this thing and I have to pay $14.95 for the shipping. Oh well :|


----------



## JosephF (Apr 23, 2002)

Why in the world would you RA the unit for this, let alone pay an AE fee. This is clearly a software bug of some kind, not a hardware problem!?!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

the advanced tech guys said it had a problem. I am just going by their "expertise"


----------



## Michelle (Aug 25, 2002)

I have the same problem, but so far it is with only one situation--the first show marked for receiving/recording is a Pay Per View; since it is the only PPV I've ordered since receiving the set (this past Wednesday), I can't be sure that the problem happens because it is a PPV.

The advanced tech told me too to RMA it. I'm waiting for the new receiver now. That means that I'll have to watch all my recorded shows before switching out.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm just glad I found this fault before the fall season started!!


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

sparker,

don't you dare send that unit back.. you're wasting time and money.. you do not have a faulty unit.. we ALL have faulty units.. they all will conflict in that manner at some point.. I've seen the same problem.. it does fix itself eventually.. I went back to it a few days later and tried to set up the same timer and it worked fine..

it's just F'd in the head.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

p.s... these conflicts have something to do with the midnight hour.. i've never seen it happen when one of the timers didn't include midnight.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

So I should tell them to cancel the RMA? What do you advise Scott G?? Not that I don't trust you kyoo but 2 opinions are better than 1.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

tell 'em to cancel the RMA.. and tell them to escalate your case to their 721 development team.. Jim Buzbee might be a good name to throw out there.. he's mentioned in the code quite a bit... and he still works there, unlike most of the others.

Sorry, that's still just one opinion.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I experience the same problem on sundays at 7pm. This happens if I am scheduling before sunday. But when Sunday comes the problem disappears.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I just called them and they said it was too late and it was already about to ship. Oh well. I had a problem with my current unit not sitting level. So maybe the new one will fix that problem.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

tell 'em that if you run into that same problem again, that you want your $15 shipping refunded.. then recreate the problem.. it might take a while to dink with it.. just go record stuff from 11pm to 12am along with the primetime stuff.. it'll eventually conflict incorrectly... do it quick before they "fix" the software bug.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

kyoo, that is a excellent idea! Probably L104 will fix that problem.


----------

